# 2007 nissan frontier lots of ?????



## foxxracer278

i have a 2007 nissan frontier with 3'' lift kit and 32 inch tires brand new..... and cold air intake......i live in nj....have never plowed before.... i want to plow my driveway and about 5-10 others on the street.....

What plow to get?

will it handle the snow?

how will it hurt my truck?

what to do to the truck if i do plow?

i have never done this so any points will help out great


----------



## vtzdriver

looks like you have the standard light-duty options:
Fisher Homesteader/ Western Suburbanite
Snoway 22 series

Not sure if your lift will affect plow angle enough to be an issue. More than 3" would probably be a problem.


You won't have any problem handling normal snowfall- just don't let it get ahead of you.

Other than installation, you shouldn't need to do anything else- tires might be the exception. Mud tires aren't the best choice in snow.


----------



## BKFC255

you might have to put on stock wheels with a good tires. from what i gather on the on PS, guys put stockers back on unless you want to fab something up but you can do more damage to the truck that way.


----------



## SnoFarmer

his double post.
All you need to do is post your Q one time We'll find it.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=66898


----------



## Peterbilt

I have an 05 nissan frontier. 
I run a 6'8" Snoway 22 series with snow wings. Makes the plow 8'8" 

I dont use timbrens, the 22 only weighs like 250lbs or something. A guy can lift it or rag it across the shop floor. timbrens would be a waste of time.

I totally love my set up, it will plow with the big boys. I use it on all my commerical accounts right beside my loaders and 3/4 ton trucks. 

I have no lift and no after market "Show off tires"


----------



## foxxracer278

how much is your set up on the o5


----------



## Peterbilt

what? Price? don't remember. but its paid for.

J.


----------



## Chris-R

Peterbilt, you have a very nice truck there.


----------



## frontierboy

*here my setup*

I have a 3 inch lift on mine, i got sick of scraping ever time in enter into a step driveway, plus i have heavy duty coils in front


----------



## SHunter080703

Peterbilt;613475 said:


> I have an 05 nissan frontier.
> I run a 6'8" Snoway 22 series with snow wings. Makes the plow 8'8"
> 
> I dont use timbrens, the 22 only weighs like 250lbs or something. A guy can lift it or rag it across the shop floor. timbrens would be a waste of time.
> 
> I totally love my set up, it will plow with the big boys. I use it on all my commerical accounts right beside my loaders and 3/4 ton trucks.
> 
> I have no lift and no after market "Show off tires"


What type of spreader is that?


----------



## Peterbilt

Snow Ex 575.


----------



## tp property

I use a 22 series snoway and love it handles great on my 06 cc frontier 
no timbrens needed.


----------



## AllAmericanPlow

i think you might be able to plow with your frontier. best of luck to you.


----------

